# "Service Engine Soon" light came on



## Lorraine Madsen (Mar 22, 2011)

What does that mean? Is it triggered by something wrong - or just mileage?
I recently hit 90,000 on odometer.


----------



## jdg (Aug 27, 2009)

Whatever you do...DO NOT:

- mention what kind of car it is
- mention what year this vehicle is
- what kind of engine it has
- whether or not you've read the owner's manual
- whether or not you even know where the owner's manual is
- whether or not you have an actual driver's license
- whether or not you _should_ have a drivers license

While it applies more towards the computer side of things, the link below should help you out a whole bunch...'fer shur...totally...like...ya know...foo...
How To Ask Questions The Smart Way


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

You need to get the trouble codes read. If it's 96 or newer, an OBDII code reader can retrieve them and most parts stores will have one and will pull your codes for no charge.


----------

